# Weird Question



## PreludeCkN (Jan 21, 2010)

I was wondering about the certain signs in your marriage that you notice when things were not going well between the two of you.
Was sex ever a factor? I mean the lack of, or was sex just as normal as if nothing had happen.


----------



## finallyseewhy (May 1, 2010)

For us no sex was not a factor but when it comes to sex even after 11 years it was amazing....it is one of the things we can agree about. We have always been very connected when it comes to that.


----------



## Hurtin' unit (Apr 13, 2010)

Yes, it was a factor, but had been bad for a long time. Not the only factor, it was more just a sign that she was unhappy. At least that is what I have come to understand from doing a lot of reading, I just thought she wasn't interested in it, but now believe she wasn't interested in it with me. I guess I don't really know.


----------



## PreludeCkN (Jan 21, 2010)

When we first got married we did it night and day and then it came to a point were I would beg him for it. I thought I wasn't good enough for him. But we were intimate the week before he told me he wanted a separation, he initiated it. I just don't get it.


----------



## finallyseewhy (May 1, 2010)

prelude the week before H left we were having sex 2-3x's a day....I was thinking we were reconnecting he was I guess just trying to hit it a few more times


----------



## PreludeCkN (Jan 21, 2010)

finallyseewhy said:


> prelude the week before H left we were having sex 2-3x's a day....I was thinking we were reconnecting he was I guess just trying to hit it a few more times


lol


Our sex life was also getting better because I was getting self concious because I was lucky if we did it once a week. And we were doing it more frequently I was feeling better about us until he gave me the boot. 

My H was probably thinking the samething ugh!


----------



## finallyseewhy (May 1, 2010)

Well I will say this I sent him out on a high note...it was pretty amazing sex lol When he came over last week and tired to do stuff he to say the least he was finished before he started :lol: he was humiliated and I guess I can laugh about it now


----------



## PreludeCkN (Jan 21, 2010)

lol

I actually wish my H would want me at least for that, but I am not even wanted for that, I kinda wish he would miss me in that way, I know we had a good sex life I know he can't complain about that, does that mean he is done with me for good?


----------



## 2Daughters (May 13, 2010)

C'mon now..you all know it's all good in the beginning at least in frequency...all men will eventually (and I'm sure women too) get bored of multiple times daily no matter how hot his lady is..how can anyone sustain the 'high school lust' and butterflies one gets when the relationship is fresh?...if anyone knows I'm all ears.


----------



## stbxhmaybe (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't think so, when a man truly loves a woman not only wants her physically but emotionally. 

Separation is both a physical and emotional separation.


----------



## PreludeCkN (Jan 21, 2010)

I guess you're right stbxhmaybe that is why we (me and H) are here. He neglected me in that area for a while. I now see why.


----------



## Hurtin' unit (Apr 13, 2010)

I got neither of those for the last 6 -8 months we were together. I still miss both of them immensely, seeing and talking to my wife today didn't make it any better, either.


----------

